# ATL Sightseeing



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I belong to a few Yahoo groups and the subject of sightseeing in Atlanta came up there and I posted a message about some good places to visit. I thought after putting it together there I would share it here as well. 

As many of my friends here know I lived in Atlanta for 16 years. So I have been to most of these places. 

If you enjoy history, you might consider: 
The Cyclorama (www.atlantacyclorama.org) 
The Margaret Mitchell house (www.margaretmitchellhouse.com). 
The Atlanta History Center (www.atlantahistorycenter.com )

If you like art museums there is the High Museum (www.high.org). 

If you like gardens you can try the ATL botanical gardens (www.atlantabotanicalgarden.org). 
Or Callaway Gardens (www.callawaygardens.com) which is a bit south of the city, but so is the show. 

For those of us who love those animal (and human) rescue stories there is a special place called Noah's Ark (www.noahs-ark.org) a little south of the city. 
Or just to see animals you can try the Zoo, famous for the Gorillas: (www.zooatlanta.com)

And then there are the most kind of touristy places: 

Stone Mountain Park: www.stonemountainpark.com
World of CocaCola: www.worldofcoca-cola.com
CNN Center: www.cnn.com/tour/atlanta/atl.tour.home.html
The GA Aquarium: www.georgiaaquarium.org
Underground Atlanta: www.underground-atlanta.com 

And there is the famous shopping in Buckhead which is as fun as it is expensive. I was told it was like the Rodeo Drive of Atlanta when I moved there. I read it has greatest concentration of upscale shops and boutiques in the country.

Again, let me know if I can answer questions about these places. I have been to nearly all the ones I listed here.

Two of my favorites on this list are the World of Coca-Cola, which is just fun. And Stone Mountain Park which offers many things including a train ride around the mountain and a laser light show at night. 

If you are without a car and do not plan on renting one, I understand the hotel is providing a shuttle service to the rail system. The rail system is called Marta and the website is: www.itsmarta.com. The easiest places to get to without a car on the rail system would be CNN Center, World of CocaCola, GA Aquarium (all around Centennial Olympic Park). Underground is also nearby. Or you can take the Marta system north to Buckhead for the shopping (and stop at the High on the way). 

The Marta is not pet friendly, as ATL like so many other US cities is not enlightened about allowing pets. Of course, neither are most of the places on the list either.  

I was also asked what there was to do right there at the hotel :huh: and basically my response is you can always go hang out at the airport. LOL, seriously the only reason the hotel is in that location is the airport. It is not exactly a pedestrian or shopping/dining friendly neighborhood.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

any outdoor malls nearby?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Carina. I will probably just stay in the hotel, or venture out to walk Ava in the parking lot, LOL. 

I worked in Duluth for 7 months and have been to:
Stonemountain
Pepsi
CNN
the Underground
Turner Field and saw the Braves play
Every resteraunt in Duluth, LOL.


one place I heard about a lot but never got to was Lake Lanier, how's that? 

hummmm, maybe I should contact some of my old co-workers who live there....that could be fun too....


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

2maltmom said:


> Thanks Carina. I will probably just stay in the hotel, or venture out to walk Ava in the parking lot, LOL.
> 
> I worked in Duluth for 7 months and have been to:
> Stonemountain
> ...


OMG :w00t: Pat, Don't say the P word in Atlanta. It is Coke or CocaCola.  

Turner Field is also awesome. I am sure there are more new restaurants in Duluth. That area has grown up soooo much in the last several years. 

Lake Lanier is cool, but a long way from the airport. Total opposite side of the city and beyond the northern suburbs. But if you go up that way you can see the Mall of Georgia which is the largest shopping Mall in the South. :innocent:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> any outdoor malls nearby?


Stacy, I think of this as almost an extension of Buckhead but there is a new development called Atlantic Station which is more in the midtown area. It was just being finished when I moved I think. Here is the website: Atlantic Station - Life Happens here.

It would also require a trip from the hotel. It is not near the hotel.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's my view of Atlanta stuff. I've only lived here for 16 years, so the natives might know more than I. 

I live in Marietta, which is a northern suburb. If you are a Gone With The Wind fan, there is a GWTW museum in Marietta, and Margaret Mitchell House in Atlanta. 

1. Be careful on Marta trains. 
2. Phipp's Plaza and Lenox Mall are in the Buckhead area. They are very nice malls. If you are a shopper, you will want to go there. They are across the street from each other. Phipp's Plaza has upscale shops. If you plan to visit Buckhead at night, there are a lot of clubs, restaurants, etc. It's a fairly younger crowd, but some very good restaurants and shopping.
3. Noah's Ark is awesome. It's a drive from the hotel but it's a cool place. They are a wildlife sanctuary and they take care of orphaned kids, too.
4. Atlantic Station is like an outdoor mall. I haven't been, but everyone seems to like it.
5 Lake Lanier is pretty far northeast of the city, and would be quite a long trip. 
6 Mall of Georgia is a big mall, really nothing stands out.
7. Piedmont Park and Botanical Gardens are very nice.
8. The High Museum of Art is nice. 
9. The World of Coca-Cola, CNN, Underground, Centennial Olympic Park, and The Aquarium in the downtown area. 

There is nothing around the Hilton hotel. It's right next to the airport, and there is long-term parking and other hotels around there, that's about it.

One thing you must be prepared for is traffic in Atlanta is a nightmare most of the time, not just rush hour. So plan accordingly, if you are short of time.


Edited: Typos and Clarification


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I would love to go to the aquarium if that interests anyone.  The pups couldn't go, which would suck and it'd be probably at least a half day adventure...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Suzan,

I am curious where you are in Marietta. You don't have to tell me here but when we meet I'd love to find out. I lived in East Cobb, but with a Roswell address. We had the best vets in the world at Tritt Animal Hospital on Shallowford Road. :thumbsup:

I agree about being careful on Marta, but having been on many rail systems, I don't think it is worse than most. And it depends on the time of day. You are often with a commuter crowd. I certainly find the rail system here in DC more intimidating at times. I used Marta a lot and generally felt as safe there as I do on Public Transportation in any major city.

I also love Noah's Ark. It is not in Atlanta, but south by a bit. But it is on the same side of town that the airport is so it is possible if someone has a car. There are also outlet shops nearby for the shopping crowd. 

The Aquarium is down by the GA Dome, Centennial Park and the CNN Center according to their website. You had me confused for a bit wondering if they moved it up to Midtown. 

I used to go to Underground all the time when I was in my 20s. And yes, Buckhead nightlife is also generally for a younger or at least adventurous crowd. Though I still recommend Cafe Intermezzo for the dessert counter alone. 

And about that traffic, so true. DC is similar in so many ways to ATL. People kept telling me before I moved here that the traffic was like nothing I had ever seen before. LOL, I am still feeling relieved that I don't have to contend with ATL on a Friday. I went back last year and OMG forgot that you cannot start a trip across town on a Friday evening and expect to move more than an inch an hour, especially on the north side. 

I haven't been gone that long. Just a couple of years. I am looking forward to going back "home."


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, so sorry, I for my typo on the Aquarium. You are correct, it's near the other downtown attractions. My apologies! I'll correct my post!

No, Marta is no worse than any other metro subway system. For those who generally don't ride public transportation, it's always good to be careful. I'll go and correct my original post if you think it would discourage someone.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Here's my view of Atlanta stuff. I've only lived here for 16 years, so the natives might know more than I.
> 
> I live in Marietta, which is a northern suburb. If you are a Gone With The Wind fan, there is a GWTW museum in Marietta, and Margaret Mitchell House in Atlanta.
> 
> ...


Oh Suzan, I LOVE GWTW! thanks for the tip... How far is that museum from the Hilton hotel? Also, how far is the Phipp's Plaza and Lenox Mall ( Buckhead area) from the hotel?
I would love to shop..as usual..lol!

thanks!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

godiva goddess said:


> Oh Suzan, I LOVE GWTW! thanks for the tip... How far is that museum from the Hilton hotel? Also, how far is the Phipp's Plaza and Lenox Mall ( Buckhead area) from the hotel?
> I would love to shop..as usual..lol!
> 
> thanks!


Both on the north side of the city. Hotel is on the south side.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> Both on the north side of the city. Hotel is on the south side.


Do you know how far approximately (driving time) that is? thanks Carina!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Driving time to Marietta Square is about 35 minutes. It's about 27 miles from the hotel. Marietta Gone With The Wind Museum: Scarlett on the Square Marietta Square has antique shops and restaurants and a small park in the middle of the Square. It's very nice. I take Nikki there on Saturday mornings when the Farmer's Market is in session. 

Driving time to Lenox Mall/Phipps Plaza is about 20 minutes or so. Phipps Plaza - Atlanta, GA 30326 | Simon Malls

Remember, if you are driving in Atlanta, please always allow for a lot of extra time due to traffic.

Here's the hotel's address for those who want to map quest directions.

1031 Virginia Avenue, Atlanta, Georgia, 30354
Tel: 1-404-767-9000 

Hope this helps. If anyone has questions, they can pm me or any other Atlanta folks, I'm sure. 

Have fun!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I thought I had read that MARTA allowed small pets in carriers (on your lap) and I found this statement on the "How To Ride" brochure:

Remember when riding MARTA, it is against the law to:​Eat (except in train stations and bus bays), Drink (unless
in resealable plastic container), Smoke, Litter,​Carry Weapons (except firearms when carrying a valid
permit), Vandalize, Write Graffiti, Panhandle, Solicit,​Play Sound Devices without Earphones (set volume
to low), bring animals on board (except service animals​or small pets confined to rigid pet carriers with locks​or latches).​*Non-compliance may result in a citation or
arrest.​*March 2010


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How about restaurants? Besides the ones at the hotel are there any restaurants that we can venture to? And do they have cabs available to bring us there?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's a pet-friendly guide to Atlanta: DogFriendly.com's City Guide: Atlanta, Georgia

Hotel Indigo has a Canine Cocktail Hour on Wednesdays. It's a dog-friendly hotel.

There are a lot of nice restaurants in the Midtown/Buckhead area. I am sure that the hotel has a concierge who would be able to provide you info on taxis. It might be cheaper to pitch in for a rental car or limo service, if there are enough of you. There aren't many upscale restaurants right near the hotel, except for the ones located in other hotels, but others may know more about that.
http://www.accessatlanta.com/atlanta-restaurants-food?cxnsid=ajcse46853
http://www.restaurantguideatlanta.com/
http://www.zagat.com/atlanta


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Forgot to mention: If you are into looking at lovely homes and gardens, right now is a great time to drive around the side streets of Buckhead, especially West Paces Ferry Road. The homes and gardens in that area are gorgeous, especially in spring. The governor's mansion is there, along with The Swan Coach House, at the Atlanta History Center, and many beautiful homes. When I first moved here, I nearly drove off the road a few times looking at the beautiful spring flowers and landscaping!

Road Map of Atlanta, Buckhead (Buckhead, Georgia) - Aaccessmaps.com

http://www.buckhead.net/


If you go north on Peachtree Road in Buckhead, turn left onto West Paces Ferry Road and proceed on until you get bored or until you reach the interstate to return to the hotel. And best of all, it's free!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> How about restaurants? Besides the ones at the hotel are there any restaurants that we can venture to? And do they have cabs available to bring us there?


Yeah there should be cabs in the more populated areas and definitely at the hotels. One annoying thing about ATL cabs is that they tack on $2 for each additional person in the cab. Not that it's a lot, but I've just never heard of that in all my travels.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's some links regarding transportation:

Buckhead - Atlanta, Georgia - Transportation - Cabs and Limos


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Within a very quick walking distance of your hotel is a McDonalds, Ruby Tuesday's and a restaurant called Spondivits ( very casual seafood, American fair with outside seating).

A bit farther down the same street in the opposite direction is a Wendy's, Schlotzsky's, Johnny's pizza and a fantastic Gyro place called Nick's (looks like a hole in the wall, but the best gyro's I have ever had). 

That's about it within walking distance.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

gatiger40 said:


> Within a very quick walking distance of your hotel is a McDonalds, Ruby Tuesday's and a restaurant called Spondivits ( very casual seafood, American fair with outside seating).
> 
> A bit farther down the same street in the opposite direction is a Wendy's, Schlotzsky's, Johnny's pizza and a fantastic Gyro place called Nick's (looks like a hole in the wall, but the best gyro's I have ever had).
> 
> That's about it within walking distance.



Oooh, Gyros? Yum! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have been searching for certain places I loved eating at when I lived in the South that are not available here. The one I found near ATL is O'Charley's! So if anyone is near one - I'd love some rolls, soup & shrimp dip!  

I wonder if there is a delivery company that will pick up from any place and deliver to the hotel...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

gatiger40 said:


> Within a very quick walking distance of your hotel is a McDonalds, Ruby Tuesday's and a restaurant called Spondivits ( very casual seafood, American fair with outside seating).
> 
> A bit farther down the same street in the opposite direction is a Wendy's, Schlotzsky's, Johnny's pizza and a fantastic Gyro place called Nick's (looks like a hole in the wall, but the best gyro's I have ever had).
> 
> That's about it within walking distance.


Mmmmm Schlotzsky's one of the many things I miss about Atlanta. Turkey & Sourdough Yummmy. :innocent:

I might have to get that when Y'all are getting Pizza.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I ran across this local event:

*Canine Fashion Show and Spokesmodel Search*
*What: *The pet-friendly Artmore Hotel hosts an adoption event with fluffy runway models decked out in Dixie Dog Wear designs.
*Why: *Vote on which pooch should represent the boutique hotel while sipping cocktails like the Blood Hound Mary ($8). Proceeds benefit PAWS Atlanta.
*When:* Thurs., 7-10 p.m. 
*Where: *1302 W. Peachtree St., Midtown (404-876-6100). R.S.V.P. to [email protected]. Admission is free.


----------

